# 2008 teryx jetting help



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay guys i need some help jetting this thing

I have 840 port polish heads stage 2 cams
Dual dasa exhaust
Dyna tek cdi dyna tek coils

Air box delete 3in snorkle wit a spectra pancake filter

Sea level is 339.0

I can get it close but mid to high range it bogs down 

And then when i drop a few sizes in jets its not getting enough to even rev up

Its driving me crazy

I have a wide variety of main jets 

And 38 and 42 pilot jets 

Wat do yall reccomend running in it

Or reccomend to start wit


----------

